
87 percent of Android developers worried about fragmentation, survey says - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/04/04/87_percent_of_android_developers_worried_about_fragmentation_survey_says.html
======
kiriappeee
I'm scared to start developing my first Android app since I have no idea how
it would work across the myriad of devices there are

